# OBS Voicemeeter



## Andersama (Nov 27, 2018)

Andersama submitted a new resource:

OBS Voicemeeter - Lower latency integration of Voicemeeter's programs.



> Uses Voicmeeter's remote api to gain access to audio buffers before output to wasapi drivers. Gives the ability to mix inputs freely.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey @*Andersama*

,

Update:
It works like it should however, after closing and reopenning OBS,  i see that it stops working until i start to modify the source by changing the "output"to "input" or vice versa.

It looks Like a "device in ise" error that occurs silently.

Older post:
i am digging your plugin right now, but i wonder, How do you have an audio mixer like that?

edit: found it, unlock UI through here and drag as you like:


----------



## The Devil Wuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Well, as I'm new and do not have privileges to open a new topic I have to start somewhere. Maybe one of you can help. I want to sweeten up the sound of my mic but the closest plug in available to do that is the compression and it's not getting what I want. Is there anyway to add an EQ vst from my Adobe Audition vst folder into OBS so I can use it there.
If you can help or point me to help it is sorely appreciated.


----------



## The Devil Wuster (Jan 7, 2019)

I went to the 64 bit plug ins folder and pasted one in there. Let's see if this works.


----------



## Andersama (Jan 8, 2019)

The Devil Wuster said:


> Well, as I'm new and do not have privileges to open a new topic I have to start somewhere. Maybe one of you can help. I want to sweeten up the sound of my mic but the closest plug in available to do that is the compression and it's not getting what I want. Is there anyway to add an EQ vst from my Adobe Audition vst folder into OBS so I can use it there.
> If you can help or point me to help it is sorely appreciated.


This isn't exactly the place to get help, you'd have been better off in the discord. This is a resource thread, namely for people w/ issues w/ the plugin I've written.

But I do know what you're after, read through this: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/Filters-Guide#vst-plugin


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 17, 2019)

I have replaced and using this plugin for most of the sources.

But there are times where i dont hear anything and see an empty "properties"  section. Sometimesthe plugin cant communicate with plugin.

Is it possible to add a "re-initialize" function and a hotkey entry for this plugin?


----------



## Andersama (Jan 17, 2019)

See the comment I made under the existing review, Voicemeeter has to be started before you open up OBS. I already have written in using the api given a way for the plugin to try to start Voicemeeter. My experience so far was that particular function in the distributed .dll (at the time) gracefully fails. Feel free to let them know that you'd appreciate it if they could implement / distribute that part of the api.


----------



## Prexsply (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you for this plugin. IMHO the best audio plugin for obs used with voicemeeter virtual mixer. It just made things easier.


----------



## ryantheleach (Feb 26, 2019)

@Andersama Clarification:





Voicemeeter lets you name the strips, to make it a lot easier to remember what is what. Additionally the channels are unlabelled in OBS.





If it's available through the API, what would be nice is to bring those names across, elsewise being able to name them within OBS would be fine. As a beginner it's pretty easy to get them confused otherwise. Additionally, there are multiple channels with the same name, e.g. I can't tell left from center. or which channels should map to what in OBS.

I don't even know where to begin with 'stages'. I've only used the most basic features of VoiceMeeter thus far, and have only been using the evaluation version, until I've got the cash to commit to streaming.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, I sort've figured this is what you were talking about, better labeling of the actual layout. The labels you add yourself aren't available through the remote api, though I think I can set them.

You'll probably want to familiarize yourself w/ the system settings / options section. might make more sense of what you're looking at.


----------



## GridMonkey (Feb 26, 2019)

Just an FYI, had this installed this with OBS 22.0.2, was going to test it out, as i use voicemeeter potato for everything, very used to it/understand it well. I played with your plugin 2 or 3 days ago, did some test audio and recordings but never set it up completely. Removed all the sources until i was ready to rework all my audio. Didn't get that far. Just installed OBS 23.0 and as soon as i opened OBS my audio went buggy. Plug in installed but no sources setup. I uninstalled the plugin and opened OBS and audio was fine. I'm not blaming anyone or any software. Just letting you know that there may be something a bit funky going on.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 26, 2019)

Can you replicate the problem and send me a log file?


----------



## GridMonkey (Feb 27, 2019)

I can send you log files, no problem. The issue seems to be with voicemeeter and my audio running outside OBS. The video i was watching is what stuttered, sounded like samplerate desync to me. i was not using any of your plugin sources, though they may have been configured. I did discover that 23 did do some things to one of my capture cards so that may also be the culprit. but here is my last log of 22.0.2, the log of 23 with glitches, and the log of 23 w/o your plugin. I have not yet put the plugin back in after i sorted the black magic capture device issue. Also none of these have been streams yet because testing still. I run a complicated setup so dont be afraid to message me and i can help sort some things.


----------



## I3ordo (Feb 27, 2019)

For some reason, i cant get it obs v23 to pick up mic from B1 or B2, or any device from B1 or b2 as output.

It used to do the same behaviour before but all i had to do was to reconfigure the source , switch from output mode to input vice versa and it was working. now it does not.

This is a great plugin for anyone that wants have a voicemeeter oreitend workflow and i would like to see it back up and running again hopefully asap.

update: restartedOBS and it is working again.

Feature request:
A hotkey for pluginr reinitialization please. that would work wonders. I will try to come with a log next time it happens. cheers


----------



## Andersama (Feb 27, 2019)

@GridMonkey nothing stands out as being odd unfortunately. I'd double check everything, that all your devices match sample rates etc, but obviously you've switched between 22 and 23 and presumably that was the only obvious change, so I'm not sure what's the issue atm.

W/ how unstable it appears for you (and the marginal benefit it provides) I can't exactly recommend using it, but if you figure anything out, please let me know.


----------



## GridMonkey (Feb 27, 2019)

@Andersama Im not terribly concerned about it, i have voicemeeter setup very solidly, and with the VAC and such, the audio and obs together work great. As i said it was voicemeeter that was having the issue i feel, and not your plugin, it might be the API getting overloaded ( the three ASIO mains are all 8 channel two of the three ASIO outputs are also 8 channel, and its just too much for it.) The post was more for you to know that there might be an issue sometimes with certain setups. I dont know enough about the coding side of things to get the info from voicemeeter or i could give you that as well. I still think its a great plugin and i might use it on a slightly less crazy vm setup


----------



## Andersama (Feb 28, 2019)

See I'm not inclined to think that b/c it works without issue on my end. Though one dev just reported that it crashes when multiple instances are opened, so I'll be trying to fix that.


----------



## I3ordo (Mar 23, 2019)

Feature Request:
a "plugin re-intialize" feature via hotkey or something so that the plugin re-checks with VM's outputs.

Current problem.

When i launch OBS, i get distorted audio from OBS's audio monitor which sends the monitor's audio to VM's AUX input.
To get rid of the distorted sound, i had to(within VM) change preferred sampling rate , either from 44100 to 48 or vice versa. It had some kind of "restart audio engine" effect on VM. After modifying the sampling rate of VM, the sound recovered. But recently, when ever i can the sampling rate from VM, the OBS plugin stops receiving sound from VM.

So i still would like to request a plugin re-intialize feature via hotkey or something so that the plugin re-checks with VM's outputs.

to replicate the error.

Go to VM and change preferred sampling rate to 48k or 44k.
You will notice that the plugin stops working completely.


ps: the reason i have to modify the pref. sampling rate is because of the distorted sound problem i get from launching OBS everytime and fix it by modifying it.


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm also encountering distorted audio with all devices set to 44.1khz. (I wish I could use 48, but that caused similar issues (without OBS) due to my wireless headphones (assuming they don't have enough bandwidth always, but I'm just coming up with BS theories, no idea to real reason, happened before VoiceMeeter as well))

The distorted audio only happens when OBS hooks correctly, and can take some time to manifest.

If OBS launches before VoiceMeeter, then no distortion happens, which in my mind, rules out potential CPU throttling issues, but could still be possible if VM audio processing plugin uses significant CPU usage.

This thread on VM forums seems to provide similar context, and similar findings. https://forum.vb-audio.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=477&sid=f3ab27a076b062674badfc60dc6047bd


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 4, 2019)

@*I3ordo *Your VM settings show that you have several devices with different sample rates, it's Highly Recommended by most voicemeeter guides that I've read that you use the same sample rates across all your devices, or have sufficient buffers (But I've not worked out how to customize buffer length).

If you are limited to a lower sampling rate by one of your devices, I'd recommend setting them all to either that sampling rate, or if very low, a multiple of the lower sampling rate.

e.g. those camera's, if you care about their audio quality, you should probably try to use 48k across the board, rather then 44.1k if you have the choice (assuming you can't boost them past 16, I don't imagine they have good audio anyway being cameras)


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 4, 2019)

Looking at the remote API, it seems like you have a limited amount of external applications. When adding multiple VM sources, does the plugin use a single 'client' ?


----------



## ryantheleach (Apr 26, 2019)

I've been experiencing issues where OBS-Voicemeeter no longer shows the inputs in the mixer. Restarting OBS after VoiceMeeter has started does not fix this.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Jul 25, 2019)

Changing the latency in my ASIO outpuit device (Soundblaster Z) stops any sound coming in to OBS. I have to restart OBS completely, removing the source or changing stuff does not work.


----------



## I3ordo (Oct 2, 2019)

All my problems about OBs and voicemeeter are gone now.
except this.
Sometime when i launch OBS, the plugin cant receive from Voicemeeter, i have to make changes to the Voicemeeter Source in OBS, if it s in output mode, make it input, hit ok
then reconfigure to be "output" hit ok and now it works again.

I wish this was not necessary or a re-initialize feature via hotkey.


----------



## I3ordo (Oct 15, 2019)

sometimes, it stops picking up audio from "Voicemeeter Insert/output B1.

 to fix that, i go to properties, change mode from "Voicemeeter Insert/output" to "Voicemeeter main " hit ok, and re enter configuration, revert to ""Voicemeeter Insert/output" again. That's cumbersome as it sounds and it can happen anytime, not frequent though...

Irreplaceable plugin for me and i wish there was a cure when it stops working.

I have been waiting to make a tutorial video about this plugin but this issue just makes me wait a bit more.


----------



## I3ordo (Oct 23, 2019)

i guess the development is over. :(


----------



## Swamp_Spirit (Nov 17, 2019)

Is anyone else having the problem that whenever you have OBS open then all of the audio turns all staticy? If so, does anyone know how to fix it? Please, I really want this to work, it seems really cool/useful.


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 19, 2019)

Swamp_Spirit said:


> Is anyone else having the problem that whenever you have OBS open then all of the audio turns all staticy? If so, does anyone know how to fix it? Please, I really want this to work, it seems really cool/useful.


hey! 
*Make sure all audio devices (both playback and input devices) set to same rate and hz (48000 - 16 bit in my case), I have a mic which has only 16000hz and 16bit support and it does not create problems.
*All sound devices allow exclusive control and application priority.


if all else fails, which i think it wont, run as a administrator


----------



## vburel (Nov 19, 2019)

hello, just saw this thread recently, if required we can check with the developer if all our process are well implemented.

To make Voicemeeter working well with a client application attached to one of our internal callback, there are basically two pre-requisites:
1- On Voicemeeter side, the main stream (given by output A1 device) must be stable and using not too small buffer (> 128, between 256 and 1024 samples buffer is the right range) if the stream is not stable enough with 256 samples buffer, simply try 512.
2- On the Client application side, The callback must process audio buffers in time. it means that for each call, the processing in the callback must stay below the buffer time. if it goes over, it will produce a cut in the sound (because the callback is strictly synchronized with a swap buffer with the Voicemeeter main stream).


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello Mr VB!
I am just a regular user of this great plugin and have no knowledge on the development side of things however i am very curious if it is  possibility at all to fix this plugin's one huge downfall. If you restart the audio engine of "VM" , or change the preferred bitrate of "VM"(as changing bitrate restarts the VM engine as well), this neat plugin will stop receiving any data from "VM" until the next launch of OBS. Is it really impossible to re-establish the link between VM and the plugin?

Btw , this great plugin lets you:
*Have multiple copies of a "sound device/audio input source" which in turn lets you have, RAW game along with the side-chained Game audio. It is the same for mics and BUS sources.
*It also much easier to main the sound sources if they are added to OBS via this plugin. Normally, i mean without this plugin, you have to specifically assign devices to sources within OBS and if you change the UBS port, or give the device a different name, all connections, filters, side-chains are are lost and have to be linked in. But if you use this plugin, you just assign strips and BUSes and you wont have to look out for broken assignments.

Now, i dont want to start with  "what VM helps you achieve in OBS" as it would take a much longer post :)


----------



## vburel (Nov 19, 2019)

ok, there is maybe a problem to manage the stream restart inside the plug-in. but i can help only if the developer can take a look on some particular points i could indicate and adjust them if required...


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 22, 2019)

My guess, the development of this plugin is over...:(


----------



## ryantheleach (Nov 24, 2019)

It's open source, also it's rude to call out that 'development is over' when the plugin still (mostly) works.

@vburel as it's open source, I'd be tempted to learn, fork, and PR this plugin if you are willing to say publicly what you need looked at.

https://github.com/Andersama/obs-studio/tree/voicemeeter-integration


----------



## Andersama (Dec 7, 2019)

@vburel @I3ordo @ryantheleach Sorry, I'm sort've away, I don't do obs dev stuff anymore. Last I remember there were issues with obs an api call that didn't launch voicemeeter. Feel free to fork and poke around.


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for your brilliant plugin @Andersama , maybe you imagined it as just a faster, latency free link source type but it provoked many usage scenarios and became irreplaceable for me, everyday i endure it s problematic nature and wish it's annoyances gone but it s the best there is and even a better one comes, i will be grateful for your efforts. 

Wish you good luck on your upcoming adventures.


----------



## vburel (Dec 18, 2019)

ryantheleach said:


> It's open source, also it's rude to call out that 'development is over' when the plugin still (mostly) works.
> 
> @vburel as it's open source, I'd be tempted to learn, fork, and PR this plugin if you are willing to say publicly what you need looked at.
> 
> https://github.com/Andersama/obs-studio/tree/voicemeeter-integration



yes, "open source" does not warrant anything about maintenance, especially when programmers are becoming more and more rare...

Anyway i took a quick look on the source , in obs-voicemeeter.cpp function audioCallback, the solution is to find a way to implement a PostMessage() in the section case VBVMR_CBCOMMAND_CHANGE: to notify the main thread to call again iVMR.VBVMR_AudioCallbackStart(); (like it's done in obs_module_load(void) function). I don't know the plug-in infrastructure enough to be more precise, but you cannot call VBVMR_AudioCallbackStart inside the callback, and it requires a temporisation: a Sleep(100) before calling it is recommended (to let the time to the callback to finish its own process).


----------



## I3ordo (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone interested in developing this neat plugin further,  can contact me for testing and features @ discord I3ordo#0663


----------



## therealdadbeard (Feb 3, 2020)

I3ordo said:


> Anyone interested in developing this neat plugin further,  can contact me for testing and features @ discord I3ordo#0663



Are you continuing developement or just looking for someone? As I heard developing of this plugin stopped because the creator got barred from the OBS project or something.


----------



## ryantheleach (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a (very mild) interest in maintaining this plugin, (Read, no major new features, permanently looking for a new dev) If I can learn what's needed to develop OBS plugins.

I don't see the need of having 2 mixers, once all the virtual audio cables are used, but I'm guessing my usecase of this as a low-latency integration, to simplify my UI slightly is fairly basic compared to @I3ordo .

My only fear is that I may need to upgrade to a full DAW setup in the near future, as I think VM may not have enough inputs for my next project.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 25, 2020)

@vburel I went back to look at the code, from memory iVMR.VBVMR_RunVoicemeeter() was the function that didn't appear to do anything on my system. My impression was that it was a synchronous launch of the voicemeeter application, and then the later function calls were to start the audio engine.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 26, 2020)

@I3ordo @ryantheleach @n3v3rm1nd Going back through my code I think I've sorted out all of your guys issues. I'll have a release soon for v24. I've added a menu with start / restart functionality in the event the audio engine does not kick in / you don't already have voicemeeter open. I've rewritten plugin so it won't disable itself if it fails the initial setup. Then if I understood @vburel correctly I've added an asynchronous function that performs a restart for that particular command.

Cross fingers this works for all of you.

As for the staticy audio, I can't say for certain the cause, I unfortunately have a device that randomly does that and it requires me adjusting the buffer size for the hardware device, that on my end fixes it. If not that, then usually restarting the audio engine in VM takes care of it. It's also possible that as mentioned the audio thread can't keep up. I do have a dedicated thread for each source though, if there's issues with that I'll have to redesign it later.


----------



## Andersama (Feb 27, 2020)

Andersama updated OBS Voicemeeter with a new update entry:

Version 1.0.0



> Plugin no longer disables itself if it could not start properly.
> Menu options to restart the audio engine are now included.
> A bug where the plugin doesn't immediately launch audio threads has been patched.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ryantheleach (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the update Andersama, It's really appreciated, I'll take another look!


----------



## therealdadbeard (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow nice, I get it is just the 1.0.0 zip in the latest post on github there?


----------



## therealdadbeard (Mar 1, 2020)

Man that reset button is nice. Helps a lot. Only thing is, and I don'T know if I'm going crazy, but when using this against ASIO and monitoring myself at 96buffer it seems when this hooks I get a super small delay there. Like 1ms or something.

I can really hear it. Can someone confirm me?

Edit: Just tried holding a note and starting OBS with it I can how it echoes more from my own voice which means the delay is bigger.


----------



## Andersama (Mar 17, 2020)

To be honest I didn't really bother to compare the voicemeeter plugin vs asio in terms of delay, but if you're comparing old vs new version I'd be confused if there were a difference, I just added menu options.


----------



## therealdadbeard (Mar 31, 2020)

Andersama said:


> To be honest I didn't really bother to compare the voicemeeter plugin vs asio in terms of delay, but if you're comparing old vs new version I'd be confused if there were a difference, I just added menu options.



Sorry the delay was there since I found this plugin, even in older versions. Idk if it's they way VB-Audio lets you hook into it or something else as I'm using their Insert with an DAW and there are no latency issues.

I can only say ASIO is better in terms of latency but the Voicemeeter one gives you a slight edge in audio quality as it intercepts right where Voicemeeter sends it away.

But as I'm monitoring myself I need the better latency.


----------



## I3ordo (Apr 25, 2020)

I cant make the newer version work on any of the OBS version i have... how did guys even manage to use the newer one, the voicemeeter source does not even appear as a source here...


----------



## SirArch (Apr 26, 2020)

Andersama said:


> Andersama submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Voicemeeter - Lower latency integration of Voicemeeter's programs.
> 
> ...


What are the strips that are mentioned in the plugin?


----------



## Andersama (May 5, 2020)

It's been so long, I don't remember.


----------



## I3ordo (May 7, 2020)

update:
i finally (with the help of a friend)found out why the newer version 1.0 of this plugin work on obs, the problem was the lack of latest visual runtime studio.
If you don't have it , the plugin wont appear as a source also the log file will say it cant find the voicemeeter.dll in the OBS log...
so anyways, still glad i can finally use the newer version.


----------



## I3ordo (May 7, 2020)

with newer version, if you try to go to properties of an existing audio input source, this crash occurs consistently. third crash in a row.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/caGugy7HtpfZUeol
		


problem does not occur with newly created voicemeeter sources, only the ones created by the older one.

this newer version does indeed crash also with newly created source, try creating a new voicemeeter source and change mode to "main" from input... you get this.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/QoRKssUO9zaocnE_
		



here is another repeateable crash, fresh OBS copy 25.0.8 , Voicemeeter 1.0.1.0 (3.0.1.3 latest does it too)
Add a voicemeeter source and try to use it on Voicemeeter Main mode


			https://obsproject.com/logs/VHaoSZAaAEjeXsyA
		



another crash from another day


			https://obsproject.com/logs/dcCM3Prvh6-hvIhJ
		

i am just reverting to v0.1


----------



## ball2hi (May 14, 2020)

I'm not sure how to get this to work. I can't get a separate dock for Voicemeeter like in the earlier pictures posted in this thread.

EDIT: Nvm, I see what I missed. I didn't know I had to add something as a source? Guess I'll have to look into how to use this and VM because I'd love to get a stream with game+music audio but have my recordings be no-music.


----------



## BillyJBryant (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm using this plugin currently; however, I recently had an issue come up where the plugin detects the audio (IE I can see the audio levels changing in OBS) but the sound doesn't make it to the Stream or Recordings. 

Not sure what happened. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 11, 2021)

anyone having difficulties with version 1.0 which i had zero luck with, we can just use the initial release which is very handy for, having multiple sources of the audio, ability to pick single channels of mics, have ducked audio along with RAW audio (where the chat's activity does not affect the game's volume)

this is a great plugin but idk why it s not getting any love at all...


----------



## HaunterHero (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm pretty sure there aren't many people working on this plugin anymore since the last update was years ago
 but it's now broken  in OBS 28. Unless it get's updated for it, you'll have to either try something else or rollback to a build of OBS 27. This plugin is open source but I'm no programmer for sure.


----------



## CS Murphy (Sep 14, 2022)

HaunterHero said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't many people working on this plugin anymore since the last update was years ago
> but it's now broken  in OBS 28. Unless it get's updated for it, you'll have to either try something else or rollback to a build of OBS 27. This plugin is open source but I'm no programmer for sure.


I use the same plugin to bring audio from Cubase into OBS and haven't been able to live stream my music. No one seems to have any information as I check everyday.


----------



## smite (Sep 18, 2022)

Yep, haven't been able to get this to work as of OBS 28. Normal VA Cables don't work because I'm trying to merge an output and input device into one. Real nice plugin for solving that sort of thing. For now, my solution is to use OBS' audio mixer and push to a specific track.


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Sep 19, 2022)

Rats, having the same issue.  Was a little sad to see it's not being updated anymore since it was so useful


----------



## Tummytuckee (Sep 20, 2022)

There's no more need for voicemeeter as this feature is now built into obs


----------



## kambat64 (Oct 6, 2022)

I need it


----------



## Seamas73 (Oct 6, 2022)

@Andersama, will you update this plugin?


----------



## HaunterHero (Oct 9, 2022)

CS Murphy said:


> I use the same plugin to bring audio from Cubase into OBS and haven't been able to live stream my music. No one seems to have any information as I check everyday.


You can still have OBS 27 installed and use that. I don't think there is enough benefit to switch to OBS 28 atm anyway. I have both 28 and 27 installed so I can use this plugin.
I use it so that I can set my audio levels in OBS to what I want and just leave it, Then I can use Voicemeeter as I usual to adjust volume across my PC. If anyone knows another way to achieve the same result, please let me know.


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Oct 11, 2022)

Tummytuckee said:


> There's no more need for voicemeeter as this feature is now built into obs


I disagree.  While I'm glad you don't need it for your setup, there are people, like myself, who still use voicemeeter outside of streaming needs.  This filter let me incorporate my existing workflow into OBS with almost no lag, and I would love to see it updated so I don't have to jury rig some half baked solution.


----------



## Seamas73 (Oct 23, 2022)

@Andersama, please update this plugin to be compatible with OBS Studio v.28 +.


----------



## Seamas73 (Nov 18, 2022)

After updating VoiceMeeter to version 3.0.2.8 OBS Studio 27.2.4 with VoiceMeeter 1.0.0 plugin crashes on starting.


----------



## Seamas73 (Nov 21, 2022)

Seamas73 said:


> After updating VoiceMeeter to version 3.0.2.8 OBS Studio 27.2.4 with VoiceMeeter 1.0.0 plugin crashes on starting.


My Bad: After updating VoiceMeeter to version 3.0.2.8 OBS Studio 27.2.4 with VoiceMeeter 1.0.0 plugin crashes on starting if I install Equaliser APO, and it connects to Voicemeeter.


----------



## sunsetsbrew (Dec 29, 2022)

Just adding my +1 asking for obs28+ support.  Loved this plugin.


----------

